# Do I need floating plants



## kimbm04r (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi
I noticed last night that the algea on my sponge filter holder is starting to disappear. The algea is much less. I have had a lot of hornwort take over this tank. About every week, I remove the hornwort that is floating and replace just a few sprigs and have a full tank within a few days. This stuff blocks a lot of the light for the glosso and Riccia. Do I need floating plants for the shrimp, or will they be fine with the plants that I have planted in the tank? I was under the impression that they like to have floating plants to hang onto. The shrimplets love to hang out in it.
Thanks


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

... any idea?

Thanks


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I have no floating plants in my tank and my shrimp production is steady. Havent emptied the canister yet but I'm hoping there is a little city in there! My shrimp hang out in every plant I have in the tank from java moss to riccia to parrots feather to Hygro.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I see no reason that you need floating plants for shrimp. My shrimp are rarely at the top at all -- do yours spend time at the top? I find they prefer plants they can climb into,hang on to, etc. The amount of light isn't going to bother them, either, if you were attempting to block light with floating plants.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I have an active and growing shrimp population and no floating plants. My shrimp are equal plant opportunists, in that they show no particular preference of one plant over another.


----------



## richy (Nov 8, 2004)

Floating plants are not a requirement for shrimp, but I personally like to float riccia, so they can "hang out" at their leisure.


----------

